# Apistogramma Cacautoides with Dark Knight Rams



## Student Of The Game (Sep 30, 2020)

I have a breeding pair of Apisto Cacautoides in a 32 gallon flex and a pair of dark knights in a 33 long... both community heavily planted tanks. I am looking in downsizing to having only one tank, so I bought a rimless 64 gallon. I know they say rams need warmer waters, but I have been keeping both tanks at 23-24c / 73-75F and all fish are thriving. Would these guys kill each other in one tank? BTW the tank dimensions are 48x18x18


----------

